# Mics On Sale at FS



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I was on the lookout for a new monitor, and came across an online sale at Future Shop - their music stuff is 10-20% off.

Shure Handheld Cardioid Dynamic Microphone (SM57-LC) - $109 - 10% = ~$99

Audiotechnica Studio Microphone Pack (AT2041SP = AT2020 + AT2021 + Sonar LE recording software) - $199 - 10% = ~$179

Decent prices for both, and shipping should be free.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I feel really dumb here, but when did future shop start selling music gear? Is gear only avaiable for online sale, or do the stores actually carry inventory


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm I read Dec 5th and 6th?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, the SM57s didn't seem to be on sale when I looked either. $99 for a brand new 57 with free shipping is my kind of price! Too bad I missed it.


----------

